# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  26/4/08 This Is My Town

## Kiza

Dream 1
This Is My Town
Date: 26/4/08
Type: Non-lucid
It starts out with me entering a restaurant. I sit down at a table, waiting for someone. I know this restaurant belongs to the Mafia and I'm waiting for an associate of mine, to discuss "business." Soon enough, my associate arrives. He's a big man, with a big beard and looking very - stereotypically - much like a 'don.' I can tell he's the leader of this cities Mafia.

He sits down.

'We have business to discuss,' he says in a stereotypical "Mafia voice." 'But first, would you like a drink?' He doesn't wait for me to answer and snaps his fingers. A waitress comes over and places a bottle of wine on the table as well as two glasses. She fills the glasses up and backs away from the table, bowing at the don. The don nods at me as if to say 'drink.'

I pick up the glass but before I get to drink the door of the restaurant bursts open and three guys wearing balaclavas and carry Uzi's run in. Practically everyone in the bar draws guns and tries to shoot at the three guys. But none of their guns work.

'We've neutralised all your weapons!' shout the guys. They rush into the kitchen and grab one of the cooks.

'Nobody move!' they shout. 'Or the cook gets it.'

'Screw the cook,' shouts a man from the corner of the room. He gets up and throws a knife at one of the guys heads. The guy ducks and the cook is gunned down by him. Then the two other guys shoot at the knife thrower. He's blown against the wall, blood spraying from his body. Nobody dares to get up now. They go into the kitchen and start shouting.

'Where's the money!' They shout. The don now looks over at me.

'We have to stop this,' he whispers.

'But our guns have got no ammo,' I reply.

'No problem,' he says. 'Follow me.' He sneaks to the back door and exits the restaurant. I follow him out of the restaurant. We're in an alley.

'I know where every single stash of ammo in this city is,' he says. He goes over to a dumpster and pulls out a couple of magazines. He chucks them to me.

'Load up,' he says. 'We're gonna stop these robbers.' I pull out a 9mm, and start loading it. Beside me, the don loads up too. Once we're both done we sneak back into the restaurant through the back door. The three guys are now standing at the front door, about to exit. The guy in the middle, who I'm thinking is the leader, is carrying a suitcase, presumably filled with money.

In one shot the don shoots the guy to the left of the leader in the head. He falls to the ground. I unload about 5 bullets into the chest of the guy in the right. He's blown against the wall, also obviously dead. The leader shoots his Uzi at us. We duck down behind a table and the bullets tear up the wall above us. The other patrons of the restaurant are pushed up against the wall. Not frightened, (they are the Mafia) but obviously keen to stay out of the way.

We shoot back at him from under the table, the bullets just missing him. Knowing he's outnumbered the robber rushes out the door with his suitcase. We rush after him, taking care to pick up the two Uzi's of the dead robbers on the way out. As we get out of the restaurant we see the robber speeding away on a motorbike. We spot two outside the restaurant and get on them. We chase after him. He turns into a busy road and weaves through the traffic.

Suddenly, he turns around and shoots at us. He misses and hits a car beside us, killing the driver. The car swerves into another and causes a mass crash, which we're stuck behind. The robber speeds away. I'm about to stop when I look over at the don, he's showing no signs of stopping. He's looking determinedly at the robber. Somehow, he's gonna get past these cars.

Using a crashed car's hood as a ramp he jumps the mass crash and speeds after the robber. I don't stop, but follow the don, jumping the cars as well, exhilarated. I catch up to the don. The robber is about 100 metres away from us but we're gaining. The don pulls out his Uzi and shoots at the robber. The bullets miss him narrowly and hit his back tire instead. Now he's swerving all over the place, and slowing.

I pull out my Uzi as well, and shoot at the robber. But it's nearly impossible with the robber swerving all over the place. Several times the robber nearly hits a car with his out of control bike but narrowly misses. When we're about 50 metres away from the robber he turns into a side road with his bike. We follow him and see his bike parked against a wire fence. A wire fence surrounding a construction site. Since it's night time no-ones there. We park our bikes and climb over the gate.

The don whispers for us to spread out and points to the side of the construction site farthest away from the gate. I go over there, hiding behind trucks and building materials. I start searching the construction site, ready to shoot. Suddenly, there's a spit of Uzi fire coming from the right of me. I turn and see the robber in a dump truck, speeding towards me, leaning out the window with his Uzi. I dive to the right and the truck smashes into the partly constructed house. Dust rains down on me as the side of the building falls.

I look up to see the truck, half covered in wooden beams and the robber, climbing out of the wreckage. This guy is indestructible. I shoot at him and dive behind a portaloo. There's the sound of tearing metal as just above my head the portaloo is torn apart by gunfire. I crawl away backwards, looking for something to hide behind. Then I see the cement truck, it's parked by a pile of bricks. I run to it, hoping not to get gunned down.

I dive behind the cement truck as gunfire sounds behind me. The bullets tear into the back of the cement truck. I lean out the side and start shooting. But I'm not shooting at the robber, I'm shooting at the dump truck he had recently crashed into the building, hoping to hit the fuel tank and explode it. The bullets tear into the truck. The robber must have figured out what I was trying to do because he was running away from the truck recklessly. I shoot at him but there's only an empty click from my Uzi.

I pull out my 9mm but the guy shoots it out of my hand with his Uzi. I cry in pain as the bullets tear into my hand. The guy starts laughing madly. He advances on me, Uzi in his hand. He aims at my head and I stare at him, my gave full of hatred. Then there's a blaze of gunfire and he's blown against the cement truck. I look to the side and see the don. He's standing on a brick wall, Uzi in his hand.

The robber drops the suitcase and coughs out blood.

'This is my town,' says the don and unloads the rest of his ammo into the robbers head. I grab the suitcase and as I start opening it I wake up.

----------


## Man of Steel

::holycrap:: 

Wow, that was one hell of an awesome dream! I never seem to remember much dialog from my dreams.

----------


## Kiza

> Wow, that was one hell of an awesome dream! I never seem to remember much dialog from my dreams.



Thanks MoS! It was pretty awesome, hunting that robber down. My memory of it was really clear as well; I'm thinking that's why I remembered all that dialogue.

----------


## Binsk

Wowzers! I am not one for blood and murder, but this is one adventure story! I wish I could remember all my dreams this clearly!

----------


## Kiza

> Wowzers! I am not one for blood and murder, but this is one adventure story! I wish I could remember all my dreams this clearly!



Thanks man. I don't usually remember my dreams this clearly but this one was just . . . clear as a bell.

----------


## Mecius

They could make a movie of this, haha.

----------


## Creation X

This dream is flipping awesome.
It's like you could make a book out of it.

----------

